# Play wav files on car stereo?



## 4dsmom (Dec 5, 2000)

I have downloaded many wav files into Windows Media 9. I want to burn them to a CD for use in car stereo. What do I have to do to convert these files to enable me to do this?


----------



## ohheck (Jan 5, 2003)

i dont use wmp - doesnt it have a built in burn feature?
open wmp, select the wavs you want, then burn to cd?


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

You simply have to create an audio CD. Use CD-R media, not a CD-RW media. Any popular burning application can burn audio CD's from WAV files.


----------



## 4dsmom (Dec 5, 2000)

Thanks, I thought I would have to convert them to mp3 files. Downloaded Audacity to do that.
thanks again


----------

